# 5.6 acres parking lot bid



## mtstclair

I was wandering how log it would take three truck to do 5.6 acres! Im thinking that it would take around 4-5 hrs and that is going to be to long to take to get it done what do you guys think? I think i need a bigger piece or more trucks and what to charge i was thinking at least $1875.00 but i usually charge by the inch. And then how much salt would it take to cover it too that I am completely lost on. This is about 6 times bigger then my next biggest parking lot might be a little much I gusss more than anything how long do you think it would take three full size truck with v blades to do? any help would be appreciated


----------



## erkoehler

roughly one acre per hour per truck.


----------



## PTSolutions

taking into account any accumulation?


----------



## mtstclair

I was thinking around a how long a 4 inch snow would take and either go up or down from their


----------



## RLM

Pricing is all over the board from different areas. On a 3 inch snow fall the general rule is 1 acre/hr, if it is more cut up, then .8/hr. With V plows it would be less, @ $ 1875 in my market, they would laugh at you, BUT every market is different. Here that is probably less than a $ 600 push, again thats here, personally I wouldn't even bid somthing like that with just trucks, because at any given time we might end up with 12-18", with just trucks you wouldn't be able to do anything & good luck finding a loader at that point.


----------



## blowerman

Picture of the lot? Any other details? 1500 chevy with meyers 7' blade? or F450 with 9'2" boss?


----------



## augerandblade

an acre is 200 feet by 200 . You can easily do 2,5 to 3 acres an hour up to 4"


----------



## mtstclair

ya if i got the bid it would be would start May 1st so that would give me all summer to find a skid or a backhoe as I am already looking for one I think my 25hp kubota would be useless. Probally a ten foot box or so depending on what I get. My uncle has a farm and I could probally get a 100hp tractor from him for the winter. They said they would sign a 5 year contact which is what has got me a little excited about it. How many tons of salt would it take to cover 5.6 acre lot do you think?


----------



## Watch out yelow

2,500 to 2,800 lbs per application of salt on the max side, depends what material you use. And forget trucks for a job like that.. One truck is all I would keep on site. A large loader with a snow pusher (14-20 ft range) and a smaller loader/skid steer with a ten-twelve foot pusher. Even 4" of snow would be a lot to do if not impossible with just trucks and straight plows. Not only that you could never compete against someone with loaders and pushers. Thank this one through its alot of pavement to clear.


----------



## JDiepstra

A picture of the lot would be very helpful. Different shapes and obstacles could vastly increase of decrease your time. Three trucks... approx 2 hours if you don't smash into eachother.


----------



## HinikerPrototyp

mtstclair;760482 said:


> I was wandering how log it would take three truck to do 5.6 acres! Im thinking that it would take around 4-5 hrs and that is going to be to long to take to get it done what do you guys think? I think i need a bigger piece or more trucks and what to charge i was thinking at least $1875.00 but i usually charge by the inch. And then how much salt would it take to cover it too that I am completely lost on. This is about 6 times bigger then my next biggest parking lot might be a little much I gusss more than anything how long do you think it would take three full size truck with v blades to do? any help would be appreciated


 One lot we take care of Is a 4.3 acre lot with 7 islands which aren't included in the sq footage and it takes two trucks about 45 minutes total, this is with no cars in the way and with cars about 1-1/2 hours thats with a 2 to 4 inch push.Trucks are 1/2 ton and one ton both with straight blades with pro wings . If you wanna ride along come for a visit.$1875 sounds steep but each geographical area is different, Lets say you had 3 trucks for 5 hours which is 15 hrs divided by 1875 your charging $125.00 a hr for a truck, here the rate is 50 to 65 an hr.But then you also have to work in your salt. Hope you get it sounds like fun.


----------



## WIPensFan

I would agree on the price you thought out ($1875.00), but I would think you would have to do it faster than 4-5 Hrs. If this is 6x bigger than anything else you have - STAY AWAY! This will no doubt be the biggest pain in the ass you can imagine! Try to grow more slowly and let the bigger companies do these places. Maybe down the road you can work up to an account of this size, but until you can do it comfortably stay within your means. Just my opinion.


----------



## Watch out yelow

It would also depend on the client and lot structure.. do they need it completed quickly like most larger businesses or can you take your time with just one truck and a skid steer loader/pusher? Im sure everyone will steer you in a better direction if we knew the details.


----------



## Burkartsplow

2 hours if not many obstructions and 8 to 8.5 blades.


----------



## REAPER

1 acer is roughly 90 yards of a football field. 3 trucks may be bumping into each other on a lot that size.
I agree with needing pictures. I had a lot before that had so many islands and curbs sticking out that it took 3 hours longer then if it had been open.


----------



## mtstclair

I do not have any pictures but it is a square lot that has six islands in the middle of it. It does have three loading docks and about a mile of road that leads to it. I dont think it would be to much now after hearing all of the comments. Plus I have three apartment complexes that the contract will be comming at the end of this year and I was thinking of dropping these eventhou they probally pay a little more because I just cant deal with the people any more. This lot i should be able to at night before anyone get there and plus it is a mile from my house and I am pretty sure I am going to get a larger tractor or skid. so I can put a push box on it and with three trucks should be able to knock it out in 2hrs or less.


----------



## Superior L & L

Wow people are saying from 2 hours for one truck to 2 hours with a loader and 3 trucks!!

We do a retail store that is almost the same and plow it with a small backhoe loader in 3 hours. Last week the loader was down and we plowed it with two 4500's with 9' blades in about 2 hours, but we only had 1.5- 2" of snow.

salt for me would be about 2 tons


----------



## augerandblade

Superior L & L;761201 said:


> Wow people are saying from 2 hours for one truck to 2 hours with a loader and 3 trucks!!
> 
> We do a retail store that is almost the same and plow it with a small backhoe loader in 3 hours. Last week the loader was down and we plowed it with two 4500's with 9' blades in about 2 hours, but we only had 1.5- 2" of snow.
> 
> salt for me would be about 2 tons


Ya I couldnt see where all that "time" was coming from


----------



## Runner

Watch out yelow;760558 said:


> *2,500 to 2,800 lbs per application of salt on the max side, depends what material you use*. And forget trucks for a job like that.. One truck is all I would keep on site. A large loader with a snow pusher (14-20 ft range) and a smaller loader/skid steer with a ten-twelve foot pusher. Even 4" of snow would be a lot to do if not impossible with just trucks and straight plows. Not only that you could never compete against someone with loaders and pushers. Thank this one through its alot of pavement to clear.





Superior L & L;761201 said:


> Wow people are saying from 2 hours for one truck to 2 hours with a loader and 3 trucks!!
> 
> We do a retail store that is almost the same and plow it with a small backhoe loader in 3 hours. Last week the loader was down and we plowed it with two 4500's with 9' blades in about 2 hours, but we only had 1.5- 2" of snow.
> *
> salt for me would be about 2 tons*


I was gonna say,...25 to 2800# for 4 1/2 acres would be WAY on the light side if we are talking salt.


----------



## Ipushsnow

I agree with runner, I would say about 4,500 pounds of salt for your average application on 4 1/2 acres.


----------



## btammo

1000# per acre on the salt?


----------



## bakerc8

big county plow truck?


----------



## GL&M

3 trucks about 2 hours. 2 trucks about 3 hours depending on obstacles and where you have to stack the snow. 3 Trucks for 5 hours is overkill on that size lot.. Either way at $125.00 per hour per truck is $750.00. plus salt.


----------



## mtstclair

Well I did a per inch price for 2 inches and it was 1,295 and it goes up from their plus salt at 300 per ton and 300 to put it down and I said at least 2 tons. They want a five year contract and said i was who they was going to go with so I got it if i want it!!!!! I was going to add 3% per year plus a fuel surcharge but im not sure if i want it. Half of me say hell yes and the other half of me say no way. They want it done before 7AM but you know how snow is might just start snowing at 7. IM set up except I dont have a salt spreader nor do i know where to get bulk salt around here what does everyone think ????? Thank everyone for their opions !


----------



## mtstclair

bump!!!!!!!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

For that price you should be able to invest in some equipment, especially if you have it for 5 years. It's a tough choice, but it's pretty much guaranteed work.


----------



## btammo

Good job man. Good money there. Jump in and good luck


----------



## mtstclair

Its a auto related business I hope they are in business in five years!!!!!


----------



## Ipushsnow

CONGRATS!!!! payup


----------



## Advantage

I say go for it if you are confident you can keep the property safe and the client happy. good luck


----------



## cet

At $600/ton for salt/spread I would be all over that contract. You could make a killing just on the salting alone.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

mtstclair;768707 said:


> Well I did a per inch price for 2 inches and it was 1,295 and it goes up from their plus salt at 300 per ton and 300 to put it down and I said at least 2 tons. They want a five year contract and said i was who they was going to go with so I got it if i want it!!!!! I was going to add 3% per year plus a fuel surcharge but im not sure if i want it. Half of me say hell yes and the other half of me say no way. They want it done before 7AM but you know how snow is might just start snowing at 7. IM set up except I dont have a salt spreader nor do i know where to get bulk salt around here what does everyone think ????? Thank everyone for their opions !


What? For that kind of money I'll move 2 of My guys to Indiana for the winter that is craaaazy money atleast for here. To give you an idea that lot should take about 6 truck hours that would only get you $455 here(if your lucky). Your salt price is way high even if you were using bags, I was charging $180/ton applied this year. Good for you though being able to land that account.


----------



## mtstclair

Ya i am pretty happy about it seems like once you get about 100 miles or so south of the Michigan line in Indiana prices go up. The farther south the higher the price and the lesser the amount of snow. I dont know how you northern guys make very much profit. I love plowing snow but for all the BS that goes with it I better clean up or for get it. Thanks for all the opions on the bid.


----------



## JD Dave

How many plows and salting do you average/year and what is your total snow fall average/year.?


----------

